

Ask HN:Help needed with acceleraton & friction calculations in JS - flurinegger
http://jsfiddle.net/ajNN7/6/

======
mgaut72
Hi, I tried to send you a response via email, but I think the address was
incorrect. What email would you like my response sent to?

